# Wanted: 7 speed freewheel



## MajorMantra (6 Dec 2009)

Bit of a long shot, but I'm after a 7 speed (thread on) freewheel with an 11t or 12t small cog and a big cog around 24-26t. 

Anyone got one lying around?

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Big John (8 Dec 2009)

If you've not managed to find one yet then contact Back2bikes in Stafford. If you Google them you'll find them. They're a bike charity and deal in second hand bikes and parts. They have a vast selection of spares. Decent bunch of volunteers too - all keen cyclists.


----------



## MajorMantra (9 Dec 2009)

Thanks, I've dropped them an email. I should check the local bike charity actually though in my experience there they're unlikely to have something like this. 

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## qigong chimp (9 Dec 2009)

I should have one somewhere. I'll have a search tomorrow and get back to you about condition and cog size.


----------



## MajorMantra (9 Dec 2009)

Great, let me know.


----------



## qigong chimp (9 Dec 2009)

14 - 28. And more than light use, I'd say. I'm something of a dystechnic and rely on LBS guidance as to when components are past it, unless really overt symptoms are presenting. A trained eye might say it's an ex-freewheel, or it might say it'll be good for an age yet, I'm not being slippery when I say I don't know; no broken teeth or owt like that. 
It was swapped over for a 6 spd freewheel because LBS said 7 was too tight a cluster in the rear drop outs of the 2nd hand bike it came on, not because shifting was sloppy.
This could all be academic if 14 is too large a smallest cog, but you can have it for price of postage and pint; I have no use for it.


----------



## MajorMantra (9 Dec 2009)

Thanks gc, but I'm afraid that is too large for my purposes. I really want that big top gear for downhills.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## qigong chimp (9 Dec 2009)

No worries. Happy hunting.


----------



## tornadotony (29 Dec 2009)

I know someone who used to have a shop and is selling off his old stock - he did have a 7speed 12-24 freewheel for £10


----------

